
‘Breadcoin’ is a new currency in D.C. for people in need - scop
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2019/01/11/breadcoin-is-new-currency-dc-people-need/
======
olliej
So to clarify it’s another way to proselytize to the homeless.

It also weirdly fails to understand that if they _can_ be exchanged for food,
then they can be exchanged for drugs, probably at a functionally higher price
than just giving money in the first place.

